# Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 video effects and transitions not appearing in program monitor



## jezza7777777 (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi, I am editing a feature film on my home PC, and before now have had great experience with Premiere Pro CS3. The film was done on HD and there is about 28 hours of footage, with about 20 gigs or so of space still left on my main hard drive.

But about a week ago I started to run into 2 problems:

1) If my timeline was more than 20 minutes long (just an approximation) the video effects and transitions stopped showing up on my Program Monitor. The effects are still there in my timeline but they are not showing up when I'm going through the movie in the program monitor.

2) CS3 keeps randomly shutting down/crashing, especially when I am adjusting/adding complex audio or video effects in the timeline.

Does anyone have any suggestions or help as to how I can fix these problems??? Your help would be much appreciated.

Thanks,
Jeremy.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Are you rendering it before you view it (when the transitions are not showing up)? If you haven't rendered it monitor playback could be jerky and skipping and not showing new bits you have done to your project.
What are your system specs? CPU and RAM need to be pretty good to cope with longer, more complex projects. Premiere is a known system resource hog - I use the Premiere Elements version and it will slow down incredibly when adding multiple effects, on projects with multiple tracks etc. I have to render each little bit I add sometimes so that I can see it properly flowing in the monitor. CPU usage sits at around 95-100% when doing complex things.:sigh:


----------



## infaas (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Premiere Pro CS3 effects - transitions not appearing or working in monitor*








*SOLVED*









Hi, I ran into a similar issue an hour ago. I had a perfectly working project, the transitions and effects were working as they were supposed to, I open the project today and I notice the transitions are not showing in the monitor but they are in the time-line.

I found your query when looking for a solution but I was not able to find a solution to the issue. 

So I tried to fix it, I copied everything from the current time-line (ctrl+A),
created a new sequence (time-line), and then pasted (ctrl+V) everything on the new time-line. 

It actually did fix the issue, but when i restarted the program the problem was back again so I had to repeat the fix which now turns out to be a temporary fix (for me at least), I repeated the fix when I was ready to render and export. I think the project,effects or certain files from the software could have corrupted and hence caused the issue. I hope it doesn't show up in the future.

This solution worked for me and actually saved my work and my ***


----------

